
The End of Guinea Worm Was Just Around the Corner. Not Anymore - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2019/10/04/767177987/the-end-of-guinea-worm-was-just-around-the-corner-not-anymore
======
CapitalistCartr
The discussion here 4 days ago from a Nature article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21121064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21121064)

------
wbl
The good news is they think they can pull off eradication even with the canine
reservoir putting it back in uninfected lakes.

------
jasoneckert
This is a good example of how titles can be misleading. I clicked on it
thinking that the Guinea worm was approaching extinction (likely due to human
forces that destroyed its habitat), and that conservation efforts succeeded in
preventing the tragedy.

~~~
smt88
Because I'm already familiar with the Guinea worm, I understood the headline
perfectly.

I don't think it's fair to criticize a publication for failing to provide 100%
of context in a headline.

~~~
seunosewa
Changing the word “End” to “Eradication” would be sufficient.

------
qaq
Is this in any way inspired by Netflix?

~~~
lisper
Um, no. Why would you think that?

~~~
tfha
The commentor did not do a good job of elaborating but I think it's actually
not an unreasonable thing to wonder. If Netflix is trying to promote their
documentary, getting Gates into the news as much as possible doesn't seem like
an unreasonable strategy.

~~~
disconcision
The Guinea Worm eradication campaign featured prominently in an episode of The
Politician, a (fiction) series which was just released on Netflix.
Coincidentally, I think.

